# New TV programme re adoption ITV



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Just found this being talked about on *******.

Looks like it's going to be a good one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2602298/Adoption-making-Nicky-Campbell-adopted-baby-hopes-new-series-inspire-parents-children-home.html


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks good , thanks for highlighting it xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks good thanks. Nice article too, loved how Nocky kept referring his real mum n dad. 
Reassuring too that he traced his bio family and said it made him feel even closer to his adoptive i.e. real mum n dad. 

xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Thank you, it looks good.

Not keen on Nicky Campbell, especially after 'Long Lost Families'      , but maybe  I'll change my mind after watching this   

X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i shall be watching this..my LA feature in it apparently  


kj x


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks really good....Thanks xxx


----------



## Summerdreamer (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks will definitely watch that x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I tweeted Nicky Campbell about this programme as in the TV times it says it's going to show what Adoption in the UK is really like today, I asked if it was going to cover the likes of issues we have with our 2 older harder to place children and not sugar coat adoption like long lost families and he has assured us that it does cover these issues and asked that I let him know what I thought after the programme.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I wondered about that too.  I feel that with older adoptees, the focus can sometimes be "I was adopted and look at me" which I feel is misleading in the context of adoption today.  A relinquished baby may have to come to terms with that older in life, which I'm sure is not easy, but a child placed at birth in the 60s/70s is unlikely to have gone through the trauma of being moved carers, and somewhat less likely to have been exposed to drugs/alcohol in pregnancy, to have been damaged by their early life experiences in the same way a lot of children adopted today are.  Sometimes I feel like it can give a bit of a skewed perception of "modern" adoptoin.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Miny Moo said:


> I tweeted Nicky Campbell about this programme as in the TV times it says it's going to show what Adoption in the UK is really like today, I asked if it was going to cover the likes of issues we have with our 2 older harder to place children and not sugar coat adoption like long lost families and he has assured us that it does cover these issues and asked that I let him know what I thought after the programme.


We only caught the last few episodes of Long Lost Family, it looked inteesting but I believe it was 'sugar coated' for the viewers by the production team rather than Nicky Campbell himself.

It's the type of stereotypical drivel that ITV Execs love to dish out.

The article above looks like it could be a refreshing changes similar to 15,000 kids'.


----------

